# Job hunting for non resident



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am a French software implementation consultant (currently living in France) looking for job opportunities in China and recruitement contacts.
Me and my wife are both thinking on developing a middle/long term career there. Shanghai comes to mind as she's a shanghainese and I have studied there 10 years ago but it could be somewhere else.
It could be our sitting place or another milestone on our path, we'll figure it out later.

In order to achieve that, I have been looking for many positions on websites and I realize few things :
- most of the positions require to speak (read) chinese;
- 99% of employers will throw out my application when they will realize that I am living abroad;

I have been working on the first issue, relearning my chinese (starting with a free online test without any preparation and the result was HSK 3).
As we got relatives in Shanghai, I do have an adress to sit there, for correspondance and a phone number to be contacted.
I do have a job as a team leader in a listed software company. I am ready to come in China to pass interviews but those would have to be scheduled before.

Considering that I am somehow experienced (31 years old), speaking English and French fluently (and an intermediate level of Chinese) and great professional experiences with Financial IT softwares, Public Relations, Training and Consulting, (and a master degree in Finance) may you recommend me ways of getting in touch with employers that may be interested in foreigners? some headhunters ? recruitement companies ?
Are there some annual job events, (in addition to those advertised in SHE) ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

In my opinion you would do better to start checking for opportunities with foreign companies that are operating in China, Especially the big internationals, including of course, the French ones. You know, many Chinese seem to have a natural talent for all aspects of IT and for anything related to mathematics, so there is a big local pool of available talent, in fact, a surplus.So many are seeking overseas opportunities themselves.


----------



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks

I do not want a technician or developer position. Although I coded, I am not an expert, I graduated with a master in finance. I started in consulting, I co-created a start up, sold to my current employer. Looking for a program manager or project manager position.

I entered the software banking industry as a business analyst and even if I am familiar with technology, language, framework, db and server, my expertise still on the business and the financial product analyses.

I am looking for headhunters and recruitment companies because I think large French companies will not send abroad a new employee of 31 years old. Am I wrong?

Thanks


----------

